# Nana, our obedient golden!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gotta love a great recall like that. Possibly the most important command ever taught to a dog.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Excellent recall!! Could I send you three more to work on that!! LOL That is a TOUGH one at our house....selective hearing, and so frustrating!:uhoh:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice job!.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Really awesome to watch! She was so far away! Flora has okay recall, but it all goes out the window when she sees water.

Nana's very pretty.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What a good girl; she was pretty far away!!!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Sooo....cool. We're working on it.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful girl! She is beautiful.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She's wonderful. Beautiful video, beautiful Nana!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Good girl Nana, you beautiful girl!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Good girl Nana!! That is like Harry...infact he comes back so fast he skids when he gets to me! Tilly on the other hand...well, we won't go there!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That's awesome! Good girl Nana! What's your secret?! :


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Bless her! She loves her daddy and will do anything for him. Good Girl Nana!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Go NANA!! I wish Finn was like that.


----------



## Nana-chan (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for all your wonderful comments. She probably doesnt want to think about running away from us because she knows we spoil her too much with attention


----------

